# Marmolada



## wrxbert (Apr 6, 2006)

My marmolada came in a couple weeks ago, i love it so far!! Huge diference comeing from a raleigh R700....


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Dec 11, 2005)

I've been checking out Orbea's the past few days, and was wondering what the difference is from the Marmolada to the others. Looks like the angles are a little bit different, but not sure. Not much is said about there here either. Just wondering. Thanks.


----------

